#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-04
<elopio> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/py3autopilot-sleep/+merge/229483
<elopio> that solves the old error that only happens on your branch. We have a couple of new ones in mako, but they are from trunk.
<elopio> I'll look at them today.
<barry> elopio: great!  i'll merge that into my branch and re-push.  hopefully we're nearly there. :)
<elopio> barry: we are always nearly there, that's what's frustrating about this branch :)
<barry> elopio: there is that :)
<barry> elopio: still almostly nearly there ;)
<elopio> barry: yes, but now I'm almost sure it's not your branch the cause of the failures.
<barry> elopio: phew :)
<elopio> so you are almostly nearly done :)
<barry> :-D
<elopio> ping veebers: I'm curiours about the new autopilot release. Is it happening soon?
<elopio> *curious
<veebers> hey elopio, well we have a silo and running gatekeeper tests, but the results from the image aren't that sane, so it makes it hard to confirm that autopilot hasn't regressed anything
<veebers> elopio: I'll be checking results again soon, although I'm not sure if much has changed :_\
<elopio> veebers: from the run #197, the only one that looks weird is the one on the toolkit.
<elopio> with so many errors on the toolkit, I would prefer to release autopilot and get screenshots to be able to diagnose them quickly, even we get one or two regressions.
<elopio> let me know if I can give you a hand testing the silo.
<veebers> elopio: ack, I'll sort that out this morning. CHeers
<elopio> thanks.
<veebers> elopio: you around still?
<elopio> veebers: I am here.
<veebers> elopio: ^_^ hey, if you also agree that the test failures I see on the gatekeeper are expected and match those on the smoke dash then I can change autopilot release to tested (test report here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7955749/)
<elopio> veebers: unity8 has been stable for a while now. Those 5 failures shouldn't be there.
<veebers> elopio: that's from Run 193 right? that was from last week, they don't appear in the most recent 2 runs
<elopio> veebers: ah, ok.
<veebers> elopio: (there is a lot of text to take in on that 'report' put there are 3 gatekeeper runs-worth  there)
<elopio> veebers: do you have a phone with the silo?
<elopio> it would be great if you could run the toolkit test that failed. That one is not expected either.
<veebers> elopio: not setup right no, I would have to flash to latest etc.
<veebers> elopio: It might be faster for me to run the gatekeeper job to just run the uutk tests, that way we have a report too
<elopio> veebers: I have just flashed the latest one. i can give it a try.
<veebers> elopio: I'll do both
<elopio> veebers: no, the toolkit tests take like 40 minutes at least.
<veebers> elopio: ack, let me know if you want me to run the gatekeeper
<veebers> elopio: ah ok
<thomi> veebers: when you get a moment, perhaps later this week, could you please check why this isn't landing? https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/autopilot-qt/split-qt4-qt5-binaries/+merge/229378
<veebers> thomi: sure thing
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-05
<elopio> cgoldberg, nuclearbob: I'm going to merge the change that landed into archive for autopilot yesterday.
<elopio> and then update the merge proposal for new new landing on the silo.
<nuclearbob> elopio: seems reasonable to me
<cgoldberg> sounds greek to me :)
<elopio> ping veebers
<elopio> hello.
<elopio> I was trying to push the autopilot release, but it got complicated.
<veebers> elopio: hey sorry was OTP, what's the issue, doesn't sound good :-\
<elopio> veebers: it's not bad. It's just that a changeset that's not on trunk or on the 1.5 branch is on the archive.
<elopio> so we need to merge it before landing. But when I was going to do it I got confused, I'm not sure how you are using trunk so I didn't know in what branch to do the merge.
<elopio> this is the changeset: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/181532211/autopilot_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140716-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<veebers> elopio: ugh, that happened last time too :-( we use lp:trunk as our development branch (i.e. day to day changes reviewed and merged to it) and then release into lp:autopilot/1.5
<veebers> it's not a perfect system as we have a branch or two that are bottom approved but can't top approved as they will be merged into trunk and thus released without meaning to
 * veebers looks
<veebers> elopio: as that's already in archive, I would just merge it directly (I'm pretty sure that's what I did last time)
<elopio> veebers: yes, it already has results on the dashboard, so we don't need to test again.
<veebers> elopio: So I'm pretty sure what I need to do is merge that changeset into trunk, push it and rebuild the silo, yes?
<elopio> veebers: I think merge that change into 1.5
<elopio> because the changelog shows one more entry that's only on 1.5, not on trunk.
<elopio> that's where I get stuck and prefered to wait for you.
<veebers> elopio: rats, I'm not sure then because then that change won't be in trunk
<veebers> elopio: let me ask someone
<elopio> I thought that if you merged it with the one you are landing, it would get to trunk at some point.
<elopio> but yeah, sounds problematic.
<thomi> veebers: just push to both
<thomi> or push to 1.5, and merge back to trunk
<thomi> and then go ask Steve nicely if next time he could please prepare a MP for any changes to the AP packaging
<veebers> thomi: sweet, merging back to trunk sounds easiest, cheers
<veebers> elopio: right, that changeset now exists in trunk and 1.5, what needs to happen now to proceed the release work you were doing?
<elopio> veebers: somebody from ci needs to publish the package.
<elopio> oh, wait, you need to rebuild the silo I think
<veebers> elopio: cool, I can rebuild now
<elopio> thanks veebers.
<veebers> elopio: rats, now I have to sort out a changelog of my own for it to proceed
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-06
<robru> thomi, hey, you want to merge my memevent branch asap?
<thomi> robru: yes please!
<robru> thomi, k, the thing is, my jasmine-unit test branch is a prerequisit, and it's unreviewed.
<thomi> link me?
<robru> thomi, not sure if I should merge that, or resubmit without it
<thomi> merge it
<robru> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/uci-engine/jasmine-unit-testing/+merge/228229
<robru> thomi, ok, will merge. wouldn't mind a 'lgtm' ack on the mp though
<thomi> ok, just reviewing this one ^
<thomi> robru: first one approved
<thomi> robru: one thing, shouldn't it be 'KB' for kilobyte?
<robru> thomi, ok, it's merged.
<thomi> 'b' == bit, 'B' == 'byte'
<robru> thomi, uhhh...
<thomi> and is it a KB or a KiB?
<robru> veebers, is it kilobits or kilobytes? ^^
<thomi> ... or kibibytes?
<veebers> robru, thomi ugh, let me re-check now
<veebers> comparing the results of smem-tabs gives me '618980' without units and '604.6M' with  units
<veebers> also,  '316' and  '316.0K'
<thomi> OK, so the correct unit is 'kiB'
<thomi> or KB, if you want to ignore SI
<thomi> but certainly not 'kb' or 'K'
<thomi> and not 'kB', which is 1000 bytes, not 1024
<robru> thomi, veebers sorry I have company over one sec
<robru> thomi, ok, it's pushed to trunk. didn't get time to look at chris g's thing today because I was so swamped with everything.
<robru> thomi, you should probably do a local deployment before going live with IS, that jasmine branch had a lot of big changes.
<thomi> robru: OK, I'll try and get around to doing a deployment. even bvetter would be if veebers got juju setup
<robru> veebers, make sure you run `mkdir -p /usr/local/bin`. juju completely falls over without any sort of useful error messages if that directory happens to be missing on your system. stymied me for an entire month.
<veebers> o_0 nice
<robru> veebers, yeah there's some deep dark corner of juju where it tries to make a symlink there, but does so without checking if the directory exists first. and if the direcotry doesn't exist, the symlink fails, and then the whole thing falls over
<robru> but I really gotta go, i have company over.
<barry> nuclearbob: \o/  * Remove python2 compatibility code from autopilot.
<nuclearbob> barry: yeah, I've been working on that one since Malta
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-08-07
<elopio> ping barry: do you know how to call the python3 pep8 binary?
<barry> elopio: good question! doesn't look like python3-pep8 has a /usr/bin script
<elopio> barry: I'm calling it like this: python3 -m pep8 .
<elopio> but I'm not sure if I can use that in a debian/rules file
<barry> elopio: that's probably fine!
<elopio> awesome. barry: are you a motu?
<barry> elopio: i'm a core dev :)
<elopio> barry: in order to get a package to the archive the wiki says I need the approval from two motus, but I guess two core devs are just as good.
<elopio> barry: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/motu/+merge/229905 when you have some time?
<barry> elopio: i'll put it in a tab :)
<elopio> thanks. No need to hurry as the other reviewer won't be back until tomorrow.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-08-08
<Sina_Maleki> Hi all
<Sina_Maleki> Anybody here ?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-08-09
<Sina_Maleki> Hi friends
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-08-12
<Moschops> Hi hi. Can anyone tell me what to do about "We don't seem to link to version 4 or 5 of QtCore. Unable to determine which autopilot driver to load. Autopilot introspection will not be available for this process." ?
